# Cardinal tetras and other fish..



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello everyone Petsmart at arlington Highlands fish sale $1 with petsmart card till next year. They have alot of cardinal tetras big ones was $3.99 now $1. I wish my tank will arived soon.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, make sure to QT those cardinals and to drip accumlate them to the QT tank, then after 3-4 weeks to the main tank.

I went to petsmart tonight and saw that it was more then just the tetra's for $1.00 each I also saw the SAE it might of been CAE for $1.00 along with ottos, silver dollars and a few other things.

oh hob filters where on sale along with canister filters, oh and they had 10 gallon's with hood/light and power filter on sale for $25.00 the 20 gallon's with hood/light and power filter on sale for around $45.00 oh and amquel gallon size for $30.00 and they started carring the 16oz bottles of seachem flourish.... 

a tank WWH, was this a custom made tank, or a custom rimless tank?


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ada 120h


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Your welcome. I tried to go to different petstore around arlington when im off to see if they have some good deals lol.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that was at the Parker and hwy 75 plano store that I saw that stuff on sell. I'm going to check the stacy and hwy 75 in allen and the plano pkwy and park in plano too to see what they have.
I also noticed that some of the hagen filters where on sale, oh and aquaclear hob power filters where on sale too at the parker and hwy 75 pet-smart - PLANO.


----------

